# puppy barking at other dogs?



## Paula Valentine (Apr 17, 2006)

If you have a young puppy that you have out and it is barking and pulling to get near other dogs, Do you give a correction or try to distract him so he focus on you?


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

It depends. Does he have any "other" dog contact? Is he barking out of fear?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

what Andres said and what age are we talking about?


----------



## Paula Valentine (Apr 17, 2006)

I was just asking to see what to do in that situation. 
I don't have a pup yet but remember when my dogs were little they were a pain in butt when they saw another dog and want to avoid that whole scene and have my future dog just sit there and behave if you take them in public


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Paula, what are your plans for a puppy? 
This is a working dog site. Might not be what your looking for.


----------



## Paula Valentine (Apr 17, 2006)

Bob 
I was planning on either sch. or ring. i have been checking out some clubs just to see if i liked or not. 
i really would like to try ring but the club i spoke with dosent really seem to like alternative breeds in their program, not that they said that but i kinda got that vibe. I am planning on getting another Pit bull in the future.
so yes to him being a working dog.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Ah! You're asking just in case...your future pitbull pup barks at another dog...?

That's funny! :lol: 

With pitbulls...even those bred for the pit...the idea is YOU MUST HAVE TOTAL CONTROL OVER THE PUP. Your pit pup must worship the ground you walk on...by whatever means works, from the instant he walks into your house. Plus, it will always (for the life of the dog) be an uphill battle. Mind you, it's winnable.

Many can make pretty cool sport dogs.


----------

